# Solar Eclipse?



## redbarron1010 (Mar 11, 2017)

I was wondering about the horses with the upcoming solar eclipse. We are in the path (or close to it) Should we keep them inside, does it endanger their vision like humans? I am going to google it but not sure if I will find answers about pets and solar eclipses. Was wondering about everyone's opinion on this?


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

The reason solar eclipses endanger humans' vision is because we're inclined to stare at them and watch what's going on. Animals are less likely to look directly at the sun, even when strange things are happening.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

They're fine. They don't look at it directly in fascination like people do.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, I wondered about this but not because of looking into the sun, which I agree with the other posters.

I am in direct line to see full coverage for three minutes. I can't help but wonder what confusion that might cause my horses.

I will likely leave them to make up their own minds as my two are separated by fences and they always head to their respective ends of the barn if they are unsure of something.

I don't need the special glasses, as I am going to watch the whole thing on TV since the Nashville stations will be broadcasting it live.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

When we has one in the UK I watched it from the horse field, neither of them seemed to react in anyway.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

3 minutes of darkness isn't going to make a difference one way or the other to them. While they may have some minor "what's up reaction" more than likely they will keep on keeping on with whatever they are doing at the time.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

redbarron1010 said:


> I was wondering about the horses with the upcoming solar eclipse. We are in the path (or close to it) Should we keep them inside, does it endanger their vision like humans? I am going to google it but not sure if I will find answers about pets and solar eclipses. Was wondering about everyone's opinion on this?


The solar eclipse doesn't damage a human's eyes..... it's when humans decide to stare at the sun to watch the event unfold.

Due to the anatomical structures inside the eye, when you look directly at the sun (even for a few seconds) the rays are focused onto the back of the eye (the retina) very much like when you were a kid and burned ants with a magnifying glass. This intense focusing of UV rays will burn your macula and could result in permanent vision loss. Yes, even for only looking at the sun directly for a few seconds. 

Since the horses aren't going to be gazing at the sky like we do, they are in no harms way. 

Normal sunglasses are NOT strong enough to look directly at the sun. You must get ISO certified eclipse glasses if you want to directly watch the eclipse.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

They should be fine. They're not going to be in any danger. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I don't get why people are worried about this. Why would horses look at an eclipse? They are no more likely to stare at the sun now than they would at any other time. Humans are the only species stupid enough to do that.


----------



## edf (Dec 20, 2013)

FYI- I just saw a facebook post about this and was like OMG will my BO make sure to keep the horses in??? But then I was like, I don't think animals would be that stupid, but I remember seeing there was a post about the eclipse here and I was wondering if anyone mentioned my concern about it in the post... saved me from calling my BO...LOL.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Just request that the authorities delay it until dusk, then there will be no issue! There was a mother who wrote to some museum to say it was impractical, being on a school day, so requested they reschedule it to the weekend. Changing it only a few hours later should be way less effort...


----------

